# Mahindra 3525 Wiring Problems



## bckoon14 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi everyone I am new here.:hello: I have recently acquired a Mahindra 3525 DI that has some problems in the wiring. It will crank and run fine but I have no lights, horn, blinkers etc... Does anyone have the wiring diagrams/schematics they wouldn't mind sharing? I would like to get this straightened out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.:worthy:

Thanks,
Clint


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Clint,

Good to have you visit the forum again.

Have you checked fuses? Use an ohmmeter to double check. Check ground connections everywhere, especially on the instrument cluster.

There is a wiring diagram in the rear of the owners manual. If you don't have a manual, you can get one (on CD) on the internet for about $55.


----------



## bckoon14 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply - I don't have an owners manual with it. Previous owner did some "rewiring" on it and I don't know what is what. I suspect some of the safety sensors could be jumped out. Also it will start when you turn the key clockwise or ccw. I don't actually own the tractor. It was left to my cousin by his father in law when he passed a couple of years back and I am trying to help him get in better working condition. In return he lets me use it from time to time.


----------

